# Gaggia 2 group Restoration D90



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey there,

Doing another restoration. This one is from ebay, so sorta mystery condition. Labled "Untested" So I'm going to see how it is.








Its missing topplate, and portafilters. Possibly needs new guages, if you look in the pictures you will notice the guages appear to be in use. But I believe the machine is not plugged in when the pictures were taken. It requires 16amp outlet as well as mains connection for water.

All in all I think it will be a fun time.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

good luck i am doing the same machine at the moment, just completed a one group version, i may have the portafilters you need.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I do love a restoration thread. Don't forget to keep us up to date with plenty of pictures.

I get all inspired when reading these, perhaps one day I will be confident enough to have a go myself. Mind you I'm having a Frank Spencer moment just trying to replace my old PID so I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Interested in this, going to be doing one myself soon too


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> good luck i am doing the same machine at the moment, just completed a one group version, i may have the portafilters you need.


Oh nice! I'll let you know when I get there then. Pretty sure it takes standard gaggia 58s which is compatible with CMA machines like Marissa etc.

I'll keep you all up to date, Also building a workbench out of wooden pallets. Luckily this is a gas / and electric version. So I can work on it in my shed which does not have power going to it. Going to have a check for any damage to the inside. Hopefully no problems with the gas.

Still sorting out shipping it here.. Its a nightmare so far, I don't mind paying £120 or so from london. I was quoted £58 however, paid it and haven't been contacted just yet.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Wouldn't you still need electric to run the pumps? Am I dim?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

This one actually can run entirely off gas, but it does still need to be plugged into water mains. Looking for a setup where I dont have to do that. I know these machines were built for Coffee carts/ stands. So you dont have to run a loud generator or a load of batteries throughout the day. Not sure how carts setup their water supply. I imagine its some sort of pump but I have no clue just yet. If it is, i'll stick an extension lead out to the shed.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

That looks absolutely ripe for a colour change.









I like the look of these. Nothing fancy, just a lovely bit of solidness.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cana said:


> I imagine its some sort of pump


Flojet


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Flibster said:


> That looks absolutely ripe for a colour change.


Are you feeling an Ultron or Stars and Stripes of Captain America type of colour change?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> Are you feeling an Ultron or Stars and Stripes of Captain America type of colour change?


Actually, was looking at the back of the machine and thinking Italian flag. Like the stripes you get on classic Fiats and the Speciale Ferraris


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Flibster said:


> That looks absolutely ripe for a colour change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same! Love it. Gaggia builds really really impressive machines. (Old Gaggia anyways) Tempted to do my Gaggia TS in black as it has some minor rust in places.

Ah thanks Jeebsy! I shall give them a look. Something like this? ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-120v-AC-Bottled-Water-Dispensing-Pump-System-Replaces-Bunn-Flojet-BW4000-/150970530614?hash=item23268b7b36 )


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Just bought a flojet, quite cheap at $102.00 with shipping. Everywhere else was quite expensive in comparison, they could also be bulk bought.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck! Looks like this is going to be a fun thread to follow


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

As it has cup touchpads & a rotary pump, it needs mains electricity......

You might just be able to run it on a 13amp supply. if not, then disconnect one of the boiler element loops.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

espressotechno said:


> As it has cup touchpads & a rotary pump, it needs mains electricity......
> 
> You might just be able to run it on a 13amp supply. if not, then disconnect one of the boiler element loops.


What he said!

My brother has one of these....... Was wired into the cooker circuit till a very nice person advised taking an element loop out....... NOW hard wired into 13amp fused spur.......

Good solid machine...... Funny that his is losing paint in the same area.......... Powder coating or painting?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Ah its actually wired 16amp at the moment. Possible it already has this done. I have only seen the pictures so far.

No clue on the paint. Definitely going to touch it up though and redo the black as best I can. I'll try and get an electrician to come round and see about fixing the outlets in the shed they haven't worked in around 11 years apparently. Until then I'll buy a really long extension cord and use my 13-16amp adapter to mains.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's that in the bottom right of the third pic??


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

The headphones or the pretend coffee


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks to be, keys, checkerboard with headphones on top, headphonewire, pretend coffee, and some sort of clip to something?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry for lack of updates, been waiting for things to arrive. I got my flojet, 5 gallon water jug. Also bought another Gaggia D90, but I bought this one for £6.00.

Its litterally a box of parts but for £6.00!?! Thats amazing. Comes with all panels etc, so I'll replace that backpanel that sticks up slightly at one end, swap driptrays, add top plates, add portafilters. I'll figure something out to do with the motor and I have already reattached a 16amp commando plug onto the restoration project.

The box of parts for gaggia d90 arrives today, so hopefully i'll have some pictures up today.

What I need to do next is to get some rubbish out of the shed so I can actually work on it without sitting on concrete.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

£6, wow! That's a good deal


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

£6.00 - bargain of the century









Good luck


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

How are you getting on. Is the shed covered in gaggia parts?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> How are you getting on. Is the shed covered in gaggia parts?


Definitely hahaha, nowhere to sit!

Good news everyone! Finally plugged it in..


















First thing, plugged in the 16amp using an adapter to a normal mains 3 pin. Plugged it in, nothing at all. Turns out there is a secondary wire that had a very short lead underneath the machine which looks to power the "motherboard" and all the other good stuff. Stripped wire, put a plug onto it and plugged it in (13amp fuse in the plug) Still nothing. I sorta was disheartened at this point. However went back up to my house and the breaker was gone, which is good news! Power is going from the machine. So flipped the breaker went back down to the shed. Replugged both of them in and instantly the boiler heats up, I hear normal sounds and even the left panels turn on with all the buttons. The boiler heated up in seconds, most likely contributed by no water in the machine. Very very happy it works, just need to sort out the rest now. I noticed the groupheads did not heat up after a few minutes, but there could be a possibility they are heated via the water passing through the grouphead like some other older machines. Either that or it was the blue wire in the picture thats has no plug on it.

Noticed a few things, when the machine is on and you pull either plug. The breaker will blow. But if you power the machine off then pull the plug its completely fine. My theory is that its the amount of electric required suddenly appearing/ disappearing that freaks out the breaker. It was completely stable otherwise. Now I need to get the pump working and stick a plug on that.

Couple of things, Where can I get one of the plastic heads for that blue wire? Also why does this machine require two plugs? 16amp and standard plug?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Cana said:


> Definitely hahaha, nowhere to sit!
> 
> Good news everyone! Finally plugged it in..
> 
> ...


Doss this have an external pump? Sounds like the second wire you've put a plug on is meant to go from machine to rotary pump. Machines don't usually have two power cords with plugs on!

Also hope you're not running it with the boiler empty, as you said it warmed up in seconds probably due to no water.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

funinacup said:


> Doss this have an external pump? Sounds like the second wire you've put a plug on is meant to go from machine to rotary pump. Machines don't usually have two power cords with plugs on!
> 
> Also hope you're not running it with the boiler empty, as you said it warmed up in seconds probably due to no water.


That would be amazing if theres a pump located inside. If not I have an external pump which I bought with the casing for the other d90 in a semi-rough condition.

Yeah, I turned it on for a minute or two without water inside. It sounds like there could be a little water in the boiler but I am not sure about that. The test today was only to see if it had power and could heat up properly. I was really only hoping for the light to turn on. Really happy with what actually happened.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Can I be really honest... Unplug it and re-read the wiring diagram. For your own safety and that of the precious machine make sure everything is in order before plugging it in. Something is tripping the RCD which is designed to protect you


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Cana said:


> That would be amazing if theres a pump located inside. If not I have an external pump which I bought with the casing for the other d90 in a semi-rough condition.
> 
> Yeah, I turned it on for a minute or two without water inside. It sounds like there could be a little water in the boiler but I am not sure about that. The test today was only to see if it had power and could heat up properly. I was really only hoping for the light to turn on. Really happy with what actually happened.


No, I think the pump should be external. You need to look inside and check.

Running the heater with little or no water in the boiler will make short work of the element.

No pump or not connected pump = no water intake = empty boiler = fried element = sad wallet


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Can I be really honest... Unplug it and re-read the wiring diagram. For your own safety and that of the precious machine make sure everything is in order before plugging it in. Something is tripping the RCD which is designed to protect you


To be honest. I think it was the extension cables I was using not being able to support the amount of voltage I required. I had a 10 metre cable which had two sockets, plugged into a 5 metre extension cable with two sockets plugged into a single socket in the wall.

Do you mean the diagram on the inside of the machine to the left of the boiler? Or are you talking about the plugs themselves?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

funinacup said:


> No, I think the pump should be external. You need to look inside and check.
> 
> Running the heater with little or no water in the boiler will make short work of the element.
> 
> No pump or not connected pump = no water intake = empty boiler = fried element = sad wallet


That's what I think as well, but unfortunately lack the manpower to flip the machine on its side at the moment to get a better look at where the other wire is plugged into. I have an external pump and also have a flojet should that one not work.

I'll have a look in the morning when there is some light in the shed and get some help easing it onto something to get a better look without removing the boiler.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is it not pretty obvious if there's a pump inside? you've had this totally in bits, haven't you?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Is it not pretty obvious if there's a pump inside? you've had this totally in bits, haven't you?


No no, I have two of these d90's







One is just the shell and a box of parts and a pump which I got for £6.00.

The actual machine from the pictures is my first one that I bought for abit more.










Here is the pump I got with the box of parts/ spares.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Cana said:


> That's what I think as well, but unfortunately lack the manpower to flip the machine on its side at the moment to get a better look at where the other wire is plugged into. I have an external pump and also have a flojet should that one not work.
> 
> I'll have a look in the morning when there is some light in the shed and get some help easing it onto something to get a better look without removing the boiler.


Just take the panel behind the drip tray off. Couple of screws at either side should let it go, then you'll see whether there's a pump inside or not.

FYI, an external pump and flojet are not one and the same. A flojet will provide line pressure to feed a rotary pump. You need both a rotary pump AND the flojet.

It goes:

Water source (container or bottle, or mains) > Flojet (if no mains water) > Rotary pump (whether that be internal or external) > Machine

Once water and pump are in place, the machine will automatically fill the boiler when you switch it on.

Always switch power to position 1 first to allow the boiler to fill then switch to position 2 to heat. This will avoid heating an empty boiler.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Cana said:


> No no, I have two of these d90's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just a motor. It is missing it's pump head.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Ah thanks, I'll have a look behind that panel in the morning. Are pump heads easy to come by?

Separate note entirely, do you know if this machine has an electronically heated grouphead? Or is it heated via the temperature of the water that comes out?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Cana said:


> Ah thanks, I'll have a look behind that panel in the morning. Are pump heads easy to come by?
> 
> Separate note entirely, do you know if this machine has an electronically heated grouphead? Or is it heated via the temperature of the water that comes out?


Pump heads are easy to come by. Can supply you with one if its missing. Have a look first and post up some pictures we can look at.

The group heads will get hot when the boiler is up to temperature and you start pulling water through them.

Have a read at this thread to find out how a heat exchanger works - http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/javajim/07-14-2003


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks! I was not sure, as my other machine a Gaggia TS has a electronically heated thermostat controlled grouphead. But I know some older machines and other designs run off the boiler water temperature. When I turn on my Gaggia TS, the first thing to heat up is the grouphead, and it'll be too hot too touch in about 2-3 minutes, the boiler is up to temperature and pressure shortly after at around 5 minutes.

Thanks, I'll post them around mid-day tomorrow. I'm hoping the previous person who worked on this machine somehow fitted a pump inside the machine but that might be a little too wishful considering how big these are. Out of curiosity how much would one of the pump heads cost?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Roughly £60.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

That motor pictured is a compact unit, meant to be fitted internally. It takes a standard pumphead.

Check that the slot on the motor shaft, where the pumphead shaft will fit into, is in good nick.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

espressotechno said:


> That motor pictured is a compact unit, meant to be fitted internally. It takes a standard pumphead.
> 
> Check that the slot on the motor shaft, where the pumphead shaft will fit into, is in good nick.


 Thats very interesting. If this one was used with the box of parts d90 like the previous owner said, that could leave a chance my other d90 has a similar motor/ pump inside it.

This one spins nicely with ease. It should work, I'm just unsure about the whole electrical tape job. I assume it was placed there to keep out moisture and keep it safer when it was in the previous owners care. I'll get a better look in the morning as its in the shed as well. If any of the wires are damaged are they easily replaced?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

No hidden motor/ pump. One of the powercords looks like it plugs into the heatingelement for the boiler, and the other goes to where all the electrical parts of the machine are. Very nice looking machine all together. Found where I presume a gas fitting goes.

So looks like I will need the motor to work, and to buy a head for it.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Give me a shout if you need one.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

funinacup said:


> Give me a shout if you need one.


 Will do. Hoping to get this new job transfer soon, loads more hours. I should be able to afford more things to fix it up then. Currently on a 8 hour contract.


----------

